# 2 questions...



## ames8534 (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes im back with more questions lol...anyways i found these tablets from jungle to get rid of the ich and it looks like it did cuz the fish that had the crystals on them do not have them anymore. The tablets turned the water blue for a couple hours then it went away. My question is that it told me to take the carbon out and i did but when do i put it back in. It does not say. My other question is that my black mollys stomachs have gotten bigger, they almost look like balloon mollys but they werent that big last weak. Are they pregnant cuz i know they are livebearers. Please post info for me...


thanks all


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

is their behavior normal? i think if they are not "acting" weird, or have their scales sticking out which could be dropsy, then they are definetely pregnant. i would keep an eye on them anyways. 

regarding the tablets, usually when you're done with the treatment (and it depends on the medication), it is followed by a 20% water change. then, i believe you can add the carbon back


----------



## ames8534 (Feb 2, 2005)

on the back of the box it says to do a 25% water change if you have to add another dose. But so far it doesnt seem like i do so i just put it back in last night after about 18 hours of having it out.


----------



## ames8534 (Feb 2, 2005)

it looks like there might be raised scales on it they are kinda diferent colored around them..lighter. Is there a cure for dropsy and if so what can i use to cure it


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

what is dropsy I am really wondering because it is being talked about more fequently


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

"Dropsy"

Dropsy is a bacterial infection that infects the fish from the inside and you will see the scales sticking out from the goldfish's body. They swell up and look like a giant pine-cone. Normally, when you see this stage of the disease, the infected fish will not live for much longer. I would normally recommend putting the fish out of his/hers misery by this point.

Treatment
Dropsy is often hard to treat and is fatal in most cases. There are a few over the counter treatments that have been developed for dropsy, but usually they are ineffective if not administered early on. There are also prescription antibiotic medications available from your vet, but these also must be administered early. Antibiotics are the best course of action for the majority of dropsy cases.
Another approach is to raise the aquarium's temperature slightly (a few degrees higher than usual) and add epsom salts to the water at a rate of 20 mg/L (unless you have salt intolerant fish). Luckily dropsy isn't overly contagious, however if your fish dies, it is best to remove it from the aquarium as soon as possible.


----------



## ames8534 (Feb 2, 2005)

ok thank you


----------

